# sand bass



## perchjerkinrustin (May 28, 2008)

56 sand bass could of cought more but already had anough to clean. cought these up the angelina. rattle traps....


----------



## ALLUKIN (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice catch...where were they caught? 
Lake, creek??


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Better question is when?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I think he is talking about the Angelina river.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Man, they're fat! Been gorging, looks like. Where on the Angelina?


----------



## ETS42 (Oct 27, 2007)

Betting north of the lake in the river. Before the paper mill shut down you just needed to find the darker water.:walkingsm


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Reason I asked "when" is 'cause I see sunshine in that picture, and we ain't had none of that around here lately. Plus with all the rain we got yesterday, you might be hard pressed to duplicate that today.


----------



## Guide Carey Thorn (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice catch. Some of them look like they are going to burst


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

looks like the begining of a fish fry . thanks for the report


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice report and pics. Glad to see someone getting in on the whitebass. We are at a standstill due to all this rain. I hope it lets up for a while.


----------



## perchjerkinrustin (May 28, 2008)

tuesday the ninth. rayburn .....up river...we catch them like this every year...the best we ever did was 82... but normaly throw them all back.


----------



## perchjerkinrustin (May 28, 2008)

these were cought up the angelina river.....you can also go up the atoyac river and catch them......I live in nacogdoches and i fish sam rayburn. these fish were cought on there way up river but now most should be further up river sponing


----------

